# Finished... and oh so worth it!



## Daisy317 (Dec 29, 2010)

So I have officially finished my first batch of skeeter! 3 bottles are already gone... It is very smooth and don't anticipate that it will have a very long life span in my fridge.






My label... I decided if people were going to be drinking my pee I needed to be as crass as possible... hence the new name, "mosquito pi$$" 





Skeeter in the wine fridge awaiting New Years! 

My dad was over today and sampled my first official bottle with me. He's a dry chardonnay type and he loved it... now THAT'S saying something!


----------



## Julie (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL, you did start a second batch didn't you? Love the label


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

Daisy that is so cool!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 29, 2010)

Every batch and various flavors I do half are gone in a few days. Everybody asks for another bottle.....there is no more. Enjoy the 1 I give ya.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

COOl label !


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep...Won't last long. Better get started on another batch. I agree, Cool Label


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 30, 2010)

Have fun with the Skeeter Pee, but make sure you get the keys of anyone who's "really enjoying it"; we don't need any Skeeter fatalities to start the year out.


----------

